# Uber Fuel Card purchases?



## Darthballs850 (Jun 6, 2017)

So can you buy any item at a gas station? Also wondering if anyone has tried to get cash back or does it give you the option? It always does at circle k when you use a debit or credit card.


----------



## Cookie something (Apr 18, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Jt76542 (May 4, 2017)

Fuel Only


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

And tires if you go to the right place...8)

Rakos


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> And tires if you go to the right place...8)
> 
> Rakos


Yea, to the place that charges 20 cents more for gas than the place across the street.
So, you can get a 3 cent 'discount'.

To the place that charges $10 per tire more than the place across the street, so you can get a $3 discount.

And, we all know how Uber does business ... you want them TO BE YOUR BANK TOO?

You 'll get what you deserve.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

I've found a few gas stations where I can add a carwash onto it, but nothing more than that. A few times, when the card wouldn't work at the pump, I had to go inside and state a dollar amount I wanted on the card. I imagine in that situation, you might be able to swindle the attendant into adding some skittles and a rockstar to the total. 

Sidenote: I have noticed that Mobil and Chevron get about $0.06 to $0.07 per gallon discount, but it's only really viable if you can find one that is cheap enough to make it worthwhile. Most of the ones around me are already $0.10 more expensive than stations across the street.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nomad said:


> Sidenote: I have noticed that Mobil and Chevron get about $0.06 to $0.07 per gallon discount, but it's only really viable if you can find one that is cheap enough to make it worthwhile. Most of the ones around me are already $0.10 more expensive than stations across the street.


Exactly what I been saying ... you get no real discount so there is no upside. AND, you have Uber acting as your bank. Read up on the problems drivers have been having with that stupid card.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

The worst part of it is they take out the money right away.

At first I thought that was a good idea, but then I can use my Discover card and get 1% cash back also, and I dont have to pay it back for at least a month. 

That money is like an interest free loan for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Exactly what I been saying ... you get no real discount so there is no upside. AND, you have Uber acting as your bank. Read up on the problems drivers have been having with that stupid card.


No need. I've had it for two years and have had just about everything go wrong with it.

Simply put, it is still currently better than my other options.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[QUOTE="Nomad, post: 2678552, member: 22783"

Simply put, it is still currently better than my other options.[/QUOTE]

and THAT is sad.


----------



## Darthballs850 (Jun 6, 2017)

So I've been buying amazon and iTunes gift cards at circle k... it totally works. I'm sure visa gift cards don't work, so I haven't bothered to try. Y'all should try it.


----------



## Kizzel00 (May 27, 2017)

What's the point? If I wanted those items, i would cash out and purchase them. If your planning to cash out and never drive for uber again, I guess it makes sense but If not, it's coming out of your earnings and I sure as heck don't drive for gift cards


----------



## Noneya damn business (Feb 17, 2017)

You can pay for anything at autozone. Any gas station that does credit you can even get ciggs and liquor. Tires and pep boys. Pretty much anything at a chevron. Except lotto. I had a friend show me it can be used for pretty much anything at a credit accepting gas station


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

how does this card works? do they take the money back that you spend on the card?


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Kizzel00 said:


> What's the point? If I wanted those items, i would cash out and purchase them. If your planning to cash out and never drive for uber again, I guess it makes sense but If not, it's coming out of your earnings and I sure as heck don't drive for gift cards


The point is you'll get the 1% discount on the gift cards, ciggs and liquor that you buy. At least I think you'll get it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> how does this card works? do they take the money back that you spend on the card?


It's deducted from your earnings. That simple. No interest. Many times it is not deducted for 1-2 weeks after the actual purchase. At least that's the way it was when I used it several months ago. Oh, and in order to stay active on it you have take at least 100 trips a month. I believe.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> do they take the money back that you spend on the card?


its usually deducted from my earnings within 3 to 5 days .


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

No cash back option available. You can buy anything at the store.


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 7, 2015)

popcollar2014 said:


> No cash back option available. You can buy anything at the store.


They require a PIN for cash back and the fuel card does not work with it cause it acts as credit. It gets deducted from your earnings.


----------

